

Vegas needs Uber - jdorfman
http://jdorfman.posthaven.com/why-vegas-needs-uber?t=60907152014

======
jflowers45
Enjoyed the piece, and the fact you documented your vegas cab ride experience
with pictures. I think one of the best things Uber is doing is forcing
accountability on an industry that hasn't had it in a while - I don't view the
sorry state of the taxi system as the drivers' fault, but rather the failure
of lawmakers to keep regulations up to pace with the times.

